# Obama Hates Medical Marijuana And He Doesn't Care What The States Think



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

URL: h*MP*p://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/25/obama-pot-_n_3479283.html


*Obama Hates Medical Marijuana And He Doesn't Care What The States Think *​ 

Lawmakers across the country are fed up with the Obama administration's disrespect for local marijuana laws. 

On Monday, the United States Conference of Mayors unanimously passed a resolution asking the federal government to allow states to implement their own marijuana policies and to stop draining limited resources by targeting marijuana in states where it is legal for medical and recreational uses. A bipartisan group in Congress has also introduced a bill that would prohibit the federal government from interfering with state marijuana laws. 
President Obama has already spent more taxpayer money fighting medical marijuana than George W. Bush did during his two terms, according to a report released by the pro-medical marijuana group Americans For Safe Access. Most Americans think he should stop.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks 7GreenEyes, for always having the top notch news constantly! :aok: 

I have so much to say about all this, I don't know where to begin! lol


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2013)

This Thread Title is brought to you by Faux News, the network of the ultra ignorant and vapid minded.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought it was from huff post Hammy?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

the source says Huffpo.

I wouldn't use fox news around these parts. I knows it riles up the critters :rofl:

:ccc::stoned::bolt:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 25, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> This Thread Title is brought to you by Faux News, the network of the ultra ignorant and vapid minded.


:spit:  :spit:  I am going to be laughing at this all day...I must disagree with calling Fauxians vapid-minded, because to be vapid-minded one needs a mind in the first place.  :evil:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2013)

Good point YYZ.


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> the source says Huffpo.
> 
> I wouldn't use fox news around these parts. I knows it riles up the critters :rofl:
> 
> :ccc::stoned::bolt:




Lol...yeah I know the source, just having fun with the wording of the title....and YYZ you are correct. Vapid minded is a compliment to those Douch Nozzles.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 25, 2013)

is it bad that i find fox news entertaining as hell. nothing better then a bunch of morons talking out their buttz all morning


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

Just cus I loves ya:aok:

apparently the "morons" outnumber the "enlightened" :giggle:lmao


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2013)

> Obama Hates Medical Marijuana And He Doesn't Care What The States Think



Does not surprise me at all.


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Just cus I loves ya:aok:
> 
> apparently the "morons" outnumber the "enlightened" :giggle:lmao


'

I could have told you that. Not many FAUX News viewers have an IQ over 80 or a mouthful of teeth. 
 It is scary that in this day and age people still deny Evolution and Global Warming. Oh and by the way, I know there was a fake "study" done that was passed off as real about Fox viewers having an average IQ of 80.  I am not referring to that. Just going by the crap that comes out of their mouth on a regular basis. Just makes me scratch my head that the party that is for smaller less intrusive government is constantly sticking their noses in everyone's business and trying to pass laws that force their religion on everyone or they have their noses in Women's vagina's. Always old white males, who don't have a vagina, trying to regulate a women's vagina. I just don't get it.


----------



## cubby (Jun 25, 2013)

If he can't have any .....nodody is...:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> '
> 
> I could have told you that. Not many FAUX News viewers have an IQ over 80 or a mouthful of teeth.
> It is scary that in this day and age people still deny Evolution and Global Warming. Oh and by the way, I know there was a fake "study" done that was passed off as real about Fox viewers having an average IQ of 80.  I am not referring to that. Just going by the crap that comes out of their mouth on a regular basis. Just makes me scratch my head that the party that is for smaller less intrusive government is constantly sticking their noses in everyone's business and trying to pass laws that force their religion on everyone or they have their noses in Women's vagina's. Always old white males, who don't have a vagina, trying to regulate a women's vagina. I just don't get it.




Can I hear an AMEN!!!!!  A non religious amen.


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Can I hear an AMEN!!!!!  A non religious amen.




*AMEN..... *


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

wow..... just like msnbc....... turning a Huffington Post news story about Obama hating Medical MJ into a Fox News religion bashing thread......... not that I'm a religious person.:stuff-1125699181_i_ 


 :bolt:


----------



## cubby (Jun 25, 2013)

Come on now...be nice to Jesus. Think how much he gives. It would be silly if you stubbed your toe and hollered out....Stanley Christ!!!


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> wow..... just like msnbc....... turning a Huffington Post news story about Obama hating Medical MJ into a Fox News religion bashing thread......... not that I'm a religious person.:stuff-1125699181_i_
> 
> 
> :bolt:




Okay, I will bite...where is there religion bashing? Let's see what has been said about religion. 

A. Don't push YOUR religion on everyone else. (Freedom of religion also means Freedom from religion) My BASH detector did not go off with that statement.

B. A pic of an Ordinary Joe asking Jesus to  protect him from Jesus' followers 
might be bashing if it were not so very true. Every time some Douche Nozzle fly's an airplane into a building, or blows up an abortion clinic, or denies someone a Right they get to enjoy like marriage,  in the name of whatever god they might be following, it drives home the fact that all kinds of atrocities are carried out in the name of religion. From genital mutilation of little girls to the stoning of human beings for no other reason then they are gay, it gives me the right to be wary of Jesus' followers.  I don't have a problem with anybody believing in anything, until it starts to effect me and other people who don't believe like they do. I won't come to your church and spout my atheist views so long as you don't knock on my door and do the same, or try and pass laws that do the same.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm non religious...... not anti religious....... not offended by religious acts or religious displays....... I'm not intent on promoting or preventing religion. while religion isn't of much importance to me one way or the other......... it is obvious it means a heck of a lot to folks on both sides....... I tend to believe the majority of atheist just overlook it and ignore religion around them for the most part....... which is what I do.


----------



## Locked (Jun 26, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I tend to believe the majority of atheist just overlook it and ignore religion around them for the most part....... which is what I do.




Agreed, and it is what I try and do until it directly effects me or my wife. Keep it out of Politics and Public schools and I am fine with it. Once you start making laws based on some book of fairy tales and imposing them on those of us who are too old for fairy tales then I have a big problem.  If believing in the Flying Spaghetti Monster helps you get through the day, then sweet, go for it. I choose to accept life for what it is. I don't need religion or a god to be a moral and good person.  End of rant....


----------



## gunforhire (Jun 26, 2013)

I can never keep up with you guys. "Obama Hates Med Marijuana" **** old white guys.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay, I will bite...where is there religion bashing? Let's see what has been said about religion.
> 
> A. Don't push YOUR religion on everyone else. (Freedom of religion also means Freedom from religion) My BASH detector did not go off with that statement.
> 
> ...


 
The sad fact remains that the AP is in collusion (with this current Administration) with denying the truth from their ppl. I am not a racist, I wish for every female to do with their body as t hey please, I am not a religious zealout and I use my gun to defend my wife and I if there ever was some sort of intrusion.

And another thing. Your very narrow view of a Conservative is tinted like how most squares back in the 1950-60's viewed pot heads. In a very negative and unfounded light, skewed through the viewers lense of someone who grew up surrounded by a large liberal voting pool of entitlement.

For that fact Hamster, check your stats on Liberals:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2013)

And this is why we don't talk politics.


----------



## Locked (Jun 26, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> The sad fact remains that the AP is in collusion (with this current Administration) with denying the truth from their ppl. I am not a racist, I wish for every female to do with their body as t hey please, I am not a religious zealout and I use my gun to defend my wife and I if there ever was some sort of intrusion.
> 
> And another thing. Your very narrow view of a Conservative is tinted like how most squares back in the 1950-60's viewed pot heads. In a very negative and unfounded light, skewed through the viewers lense of someone who grew up surrounded by a large liberal voting pool of entitlement.
> 
> For that fact Hamster, check your stats on Liberals:




The problem with that is I was raised conservative, grew up in a very conservative city and was surrounded by conservatives. Did 8 years of Catholic school blah blah blah. I didnt become liberal leaning until the Tea Party took over the GOP and started trying to apply their bible to my life. 

I believe in the 2nd ammendment but also believe in common sense gun laws and don't think the Feds are coming to take my guns or are buying up all the ammo.
I believe in a Women's Right to choose.
I believe everyone should have equal rights under the law, which is why I am celebrating the SCOTUS' ruling overturning DOMA and Prop 8.

40-50 years ago Imwould probably be considered a moderate Republican, but today's GOP is a Party of hate and bigotry, sorry but that is all too evident.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it is time to close this thread.  I am not going to delete it, but it has decidedly taken a political religious tone.


----------

